# Honey gourami



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Help!!! My honey gourami is looking in really rough shape. Basically notice it first thing this morning, it's abnormally fat and having a hard time swimming, I put it in a small hospital tank, but tonight when checking in on my patient I noticed it was gasping more and just kind of lying on it's side and when it does swim up for air it has a much harder time swimming... Need advice!!

Poor fish has been through hell and back already, I was told that it is okay to have it wit my Rosen barb and angels... But they were chasing it around all the time, finally got a second tank and set ups peaceful community tank and moved it right over, it appeared to be doing great... It's appetite had come back it's fins had co poetry re grown and it seemed really healthy for seven months and now this... So sad, I had really hope it would be better for it, but I guess if he does die at least he had a good home and was happy before...


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh no... I'm sorry to hear... :/ if he's bloated, it could be constipation... that's the only thing that comes to mind. Try fasting him for a few days, feeding only half of a peeled pea per day, you could also try an Epsom salt bath...

Also, there is this amazing website where you can write in, and if it's urgent you can say so in the title, and some marine biologists and other fish professionals read it and write back usually very quickly. I've read through the FAQ and they have saved some fish who were in *really* bad shape with their advice. Here's the link: Ask WWM

Good luck

-George


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

gsneufeld said:


> Oh no... I'm sorry to hear... :/ if he's bloated, it could be constipation... that's the only thing that comes to mind. Try fasting him for a few days, feeding only half of a peeled pea per day, you could also try an Epsom salt bath...
> 
> Also, there is this amazing website where you can write in, and if it's urgent you can say so in the title, and some marine biologists and other fish professionals read it and write back usually very quickly. I've read through the FAQ and they have saved some fish who were in *really* bad shape with their advice. Here's the link: Ask WWM
> 
> ...


That site is pretty awesome! Just sent off an email... Hoping it pulls through the night... I also treated it with myacin 2 for the bloating... I was reading the box and figured it wouldn't hurt to try it...


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

So I just found this on the recommended link

The swollen belly is probably from an internal infection. Isolate the fish in a hospital tank with clean warm water. Try treating with Metronidazole and Nitrofuranace or Clout

I did see that Maracyn 2 does treat internal infections.. I treated the isolation tank with this until I can find the other stuff recommended... Fingers crossed I can get it in time to save it... Thanks again George that link is awesome!


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Unfortunately my little guy passed away this afternoon, it was a little weird because it seemed to be getting better... Held an afternoon service for the little guy.. My son was a little sad about it...


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry to hear :/ Maybe it was just his time?


----------

